# Lidl red Tronic battery test



## KentS (Oct 20, 2010)

I got a bunch of these the other week. They were really dirt cheap (<$5 for 4AAA, 4AA, 2C or 2D) so I wasn't expecting to much. However, 'instant' NiMH at this price especially C and D sizes which are uncommon here were irresistible. After reading about a man being unlucky with his in another thread I decided to do some tests. I have a Technoline (LaCrosse) BC-900 so I can measure the AAA and AA cells. I will update this post with more results later.

The AAA are rated 850mAh, AA 2100mAH, C 4000mAh and D 4500mAh. 

AA batteris. 
They were all made 201006.

First full charge/discharge/charge cycle:battery capacity %_of_stated
1 1.998Ah 95
2 2.08Ah 99
3 2.09Ah 99.5
4 2.18Ah 104
​Second full charge/discharge/charge cycle with AA:battery capacity %_of_stated
1 2.10Ah 100
2 2.15Ah 102
3 2.19Ah 104
4 2.18Ah 104
​Now they will rest for a while and we will see if they really are low self discharge.


----------



## vali (Oct 20, 2010)

Do the 'Instand' word means LSD? Right now I am not aware of really bad LSD cells (praying for this not to change in the future).

I never saw a LSD tronic before and my experience with them goes from the old 1700 mAh to the 2300 mAh and 2500 mAh cells. There was a 2000 mAh version with the same appearance as the 2500 mAh. They just changed the number in the label.

I never got those results with any of them (regular NiMH)


----------



## KentS (Oct 20, 2010)

This was the first time I tried Lidl cells. They should be some sort of eneloop-clone, probably only rebranded cells. I got their C/D charger too.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2010)

I have 8 Tronic 2500 mAh batteries and the best one so far clocks 1400 mAh, running BC900 refresh again and again. These are extreme HSD batteries, after a few days on the shelf after charging and they are almost dead.

I should have known. I've had some of their older, 2100 mAh batteries that were almost as bad. Well, they cost next to nothing, but I'll try to return them. Not really because of the money, they were 2 eur 4 pc, but in principle I think they deserve the feedback.


----------



## vali (Oct 20, 2010)

KentS said:


> This was the first time I tried Lidl cells. They should be some sort of eneloop-clone, probably only rebranded cells. I got their C/D charger too.



Good news if they are LSD


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am interested in this thread as next Thursday in the UK,they will have pre charged ready to go batteries on sale at a very nice price.I use four brands Eneloop-Duracell-Endepro and Instants.

The standard rechargeable Tronic brand I have bought before are ok for a couple of years but then you need to replace them but first time I have seen the "ready to go" for sale in the UK.

I am going to try a pack of AAA and AA just because for the price worth a go and I need extra stock to feed my growing collection.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 25, 2011)

EDIT: the two battery`s that i only got around 20mah on the first discharge test, I decided to discharge them again and again and the discharge capacity is going up and up, it currently at 131 and 162mah, strange?

Just bought a couple of packs of pre-charged red AA 2100mah made 2010/06

All had a voltage of 1.29 volts , I put them in my C9000 on a 200mah discharge 0.2C , and two out of four were flat less than 20mah , the other two had around 200/250mah left in them. 

This is poor after 10months since manufacture they should have had 75-80% charge left, so what went wrong, they looked so great in the review in post 1. :shakehead

I am going to give them a full charger/discharge and see what the capacity is like.

John.

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e306/policeman999/front-1.jpg

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e306/policeman999/back-1.jpg


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 25, 2011)

Strange , I am now getting an discharger of 344mah and 375mah and stiill going for the two battery`s that only discharged 20mah before, by repeating the discharge, these battery have not been charged by me can anybody explain?

Also the voltage has gone up from 1.04v to 1.06v as the battery discharges, very strange.



TinderBox (UK) said:


> EDIT: the two battery`s that i only got around 20mah on the first discharge test, I decided to discharge them again and again and the discharge capacity is going up and up, it currently at 131 and 162mah, strange?
> 
> Just bought a couple of packs of pre-charged red AA 2100mah made 2010/06
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello John,

I believe you are seeing the results of a passivation layer being dissolved.

Tom


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi. Tom

I have never seen this happen before, should i be worried about the usability of these battery`s , both problems battery`s have now discharged 748mah and 778mah, dying to see how close to 2100mah i get.



SilverFox said:


> Hello John,
> 
> I believe you are seeing the results of a passivation layer being dissolved.
> 
> Tom


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello John,

I don't think it is something to worry about. It just seems to be how the low self discharge cells work. Over time they seem to go to sleep, but once you start using them the come back to normal life. If the capacities drop, then you can start to worry.

Tom


----------



## s0lar (Mar 25, 2011)

I have bought 4 AA and 4 AAA Tronic cells about 7 months ago in a Lidl store in Sweden.

AA 1: 1666(out of the box),2002,2064,1897,1660(charged in 30min charger),1897,1977,1955,2021,2029
AA 2: 1715(out of the box),1968,2087,1868,700(charged in 30min charger),1959(charged in 30min charger),1964,1976,2056,2048
AA 3: 1718(out of the box),2057,2073,1986,700(charged in 30min charger),2010,2007,1969,unknown,1992,2016,2079
AA 4: 1620(out of the box),2037,2060,1967,700(charged in 30min charger),1954(charged in 30min charger),1998,1989,unknown,1973,2021,2057

Apart from the too early termination from a 30min charge, these cells really performed well!
Charging at 0.1C to 2C, mostly done at around 0.3C to 0.8C.
Discharging mostly at 0.25C.
Only my Sanyo XX cells perform better, looking only to the LSD cells I own.

AAA's:
1: 755,789,545,738,769,763
2: 685,756,542,708,752
3: 723,801,779,790,790
4: 772,793,793,822,797

Charging at 0.1 to 1C, mostly at 0.5 to 1C.
Discharging mostly at 0.35C.
Somehow the charging must have terminated too soon as well here, but good performance again!
My LSD TopCraft Aldi AAA cells outperform these ones by 5%. I do not have TopCraft AA LSD cells.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 26, 2011)

Battery were made 2010/06 that`s 10 months old.

Out of box discharge capacity below.

AA 1: 1596mah (out of the box), that`s 76% of the 2100mah capacity
AA 2: 1680mah (out of the box), that`s 80% of the 2100mah capacity
AA 3: 1689mah (out of the box), that`s 80% of the 2100mah capacity
AA 4: 1755mah (out of the box), that`s 83% of the 2100mah capacity


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 26, 2011)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Battery were made 2010/06 that`s 10 months old.
> 
> Out of box discharge capacity below.
> 
> ...


You are hurting my eyes using the back tick (`) in all your posts. Can you not find the apostrophe (') on your keyboard?


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> You are hurting my eyes using the back tick (`) in all your posts. Can you not find the apostrophe (') on your keyboard?


 
Does it matter?


----------



## DT 123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Now Lidl is selling Tronic eco cells (2100 mAh) (4 cells for 3.99 Euro). The packaging is green and the cells are black with orange labelling (energy 2100). DOP 06/2011.

Since you wrote about 'red' Tronic cells they seem to have changed the outfit.


----------



## DT 123 (Jan 17, 2012)

The new Lidl Tronic AA are still a little bit disappointing. I tested a set of 4.

1) Discharge out of the box @500mA with a CM 420:
1628 1633 1635 1660 mAh
These values seem to be quite good if the production date 06/2011 is correct. I can discharge from Eneloops from 06/2011 only about 1400 (I assume that were originally not full)

2) Charge @1000mA, DisCharge @500mA with a CM 420: 
1865 1873 1871 1897 mAh

3) Charge @1000mA, DisCharge @500mA with a CM 420:
1890 1888 1896 1925 mAh 

4) Break-In with a C-9000:
1917 1915 1911 1934 mAh

Discharge & Break-In values are lower than expected.
The packaging says that the full capacity will be reach only after 5 times charging cycles. So I will continue to cycle.


----------



## vali (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think they are dissapointing. There is little capacity variation between samples and for me is a good sign. I preffer a well made and robust cell over a few mAh more (that's why I like eneloops instead high capacity cells).


----------



## DT 123 (Jan 18, 2012)

I hoped to get 3-4% more capacity than with the eneloops. Also knowing that I will certainly not get it. 
But i get about 2% less capacity (although as 2100 labelled).

Thats why I said a little bit disappointing.

But the cells seem to be very constant:

17.01.2012 CM 420 DisCharge 500mA 1978 1968 1974 1996 (these are the results after the Break-In)
17.01.2012 CM 420 Charge 1000mA 2055 2055 2072 2088
17.01.2012 CM 420 DisCharge 500mA 1904 1903 1916 1938
17.01.2012 CM 420 Charge 500mA 2151 2102 2102 2143
Edit:
18.01.2012	CM 420	DisCharge	500mA 1871	1861	1870	1891
18.01.2012	CM 420	Charge 500mA 2111	2119	2128	2144
19.01.2012	CM 420	DisCharge	500mA 1882	1883	1890	1916


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 11, 2013)

Lidl has got the ready to use battery`s back in again for £2.99 a pack. for AA AAA C D 9V

I bought a couple of packets of the AA 2300mah battery`s

John.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 11, 2013)

After buying them a couple of years back and using them, they are ok but i will not be buying any more would rather spend the extra on Eneloop.


----------



## Jos90 (Nov 14, 2013)

I also recently bought some of the (new?) Lidl Tronic Eco LSD batteries that are shown in Tinderbox's post above; I got a pack each of AA & AAA. As I couldn't find any testing on them I thought I'd have a go, as I've been helped a lot by similar tests here & elsewhere in the past. Although by the time I've finished Lidl will probably have sold out! I must stress I'm no expert, so please be gentle with comments! Also not sure if this warrants a whole new thread?

I have an AccuPower IQ-328 charger which I'm still getting used to (incidentally does anyone know if there's a way on this unit to just measure how much juice a battery has left without actually dis/charging?) so again you'll need to bear with me as far as technical info goes.

So the AAAs first...

The pack states 950mAh, and that "Batteries require approx. 5 charge cycles to reach full charge capacity", as I said I don't know how to just measure existing / initial power, so ran them through a discharge / charge cycle at 250 / 500 mA. When the unit displayed 'Full', the results showed:

Battery 1 - 900 mAh
Battery 2 - 955 mAh
Battery 3 - 984 mAh
Battery 4 - 944 mAh

Now as a novice I was a bit surprised at these results - they sound a bit too good to be true? But I'd be interested to hear others' thoughts...

I carried on with three more discharge / charge cycles, to see how the results progressed, and there were a few oddities...

Battery 1 - 889 / 845 / 896 mAh
Battery 2 - 978 / 1007 / 994 mAh
Battery 3 - 1057 / 1300* / 994 mAh
Battery 4 - 942 / 982 / 962 mAh

So you can see that some went down then up, some went up then down, and one (marked with a *) showed no sign of stopping, just kept rising until I decided to pull the plug - I'm guessing this was a random charger glitch, rather than a cell issue...?? At no point were they showing any signs of overheating, in fact they were all just room temperature.

I'll run some more cycles, and try to use them in some devices, and post more findings soon. Also will do the same with the AAs (rated 2300 mAh), just running first cycle now and the results so far are - 

Battery 1 - 2300 mAh
Battery 2 - 2510 mAh
Battery 3 - 2600 mAh (and still rising...)
Battery 4 - 2420 mAh

Cheers - Jos


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 14, 2013)

I had to do three charge discharge cycles in my Maha C9000 before i could get the 8x AA Lidl Eco 2300mah battery to even get above 2200mah.

John.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jos90 said:


> I also recently bought some of the (new?) Lidl Tronic Eco LSD batteries that are shown in Tinderbox's post above; I got a pack each of AA & AAA. As I couldn't find any testing on them I thought I'd have a go, as I've been helped a lot by similar tests here & elsewhere in the past. Although by the time I've finished Lidl will probably have sold out! I must stress I'm no expert, so please be gentle with comments! Also not sure if this warrants a whole new thread?
> 
> I have an AccuPower IQ-328 charger which I'm still getting used to (incidentally does anyone know if there's a way on this unit to just measure how much juice a battery has left without actually dis/charging?) so again you'll need to bear with me as far as technical info goes.
> 
> ...



It is all very well doing tests but nothing like using them in real life and to be honest they are not worth the money as there length of working service is dire.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 14, 2013)

I have been using the RED Lidl rechargeable battery`s for a few years now, and have had no problems, hopefully these ones will be the same, Eneloops are more than double the price of these in the UK

John.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 14, 2013)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I have been using the RED Lidl rechargeable battery`s for a few years now, and have had no problems, hopefully these ones will be the save, Eneloops are more than double the price of these in the UK
> 
> John.



Lucky you mine have been junksville but ok for alarm clocks etc.


----------



## Jos90 (Nov 14, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> It is all very well doing tests but nothing like using them in real life and to be honest they are not worth the money as there length of working service is dire.



I completely agree, but as these will only be on sale for a limited time I thought charging tests / results would be the only quick way to get indications of capacities. And my curiosity has been raised by these initial figures - if they'd have come up at 500 mAh I'd have dismissed them as the cheapo rubbish I suspected they'd be...

By "length of working service" do you mean useable life i.e. after a certain time (weeks? months? years?) the capacity declines and they need to be binned, or just how long they last (days? hours? minutes?!?) in a given device before they need recharging?

If it's the former do you have some examples, and if so are they exactly the same model, as it would appear from this thread that they have changed over the years (although maybe only in looks?)

I'm going to try some 'real life' tests too, nothing scientific just try to compare how long they power a certain device (flashlight?) against hybrios or recykos.

Cheers - Jos


----------



## RetroTechie (Nov 16, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> After buying them a couple of years back and using them, they are ok but i will not be buying any more would rather spend the extra on Eneloop.


Unfortunately, that tells us something about _those_ cells bought a couple of years back, not about what Lidl is selling now. 



mcnair55 said:


> It is all very well doing tests but nothing like using them in real life and to be honest they are not worth the money as there length of working service is dire.


Same thing: either you're talking about cells that _were_ on the market years ago (which doesn't help to determine how good/bad currently sold cells are). Or you're talking about currently sold cells, read: you can't make a fact-based statement about their service life - *yet*. Unless it's so bad it shows after just a few cycles.

I bought a pack of AAA's (rated 950 mAh) and 9V block (200 mAh), and 3 packs of the 2300 mAh AA "Tronic eco" shown above, especially to replace alkalines in rarely used / low-drain devices. Like the myriad of 1x AA quartz clocks in our house. If they are indeed LSD cells (looks that way  ), and @ just 1 Euro/cell, very few recharge cycles would do to start saving money. And no need to run out & buy new pack of AA batteries all the time! For that purpose they've done fine so far. Given their price I don't expect much, so _(to me)_ any other uses for which they proof suitable are a bonus. I've also got a pack of non-LSD AA's which Lidl sold recently (different color labeling/packaging), which I only bought for comparison and tbh expect to be utter trash. :devil:

Some months ago there were similar looking LSD NiMH's for sale at Lidl. Which IIRC had slightly lower mAh ratings, and some very minor differences in the labeling. _All_ of these "Tronic eco" cells that I've seen, have a production year/month printed on them. These 2300 mAh AA's have the name of a German company on them (EURES GmbH), which I _suspect_ is just rebadging/packaging cells produced by a 3rd party. So it's anyone's guess who produced the actual cells. :thinking:

Funny thing is, none of these Tronic cells fit into a 2x AA flashlight I also bought @ Lidl recently... :hahaha:


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 16, 2013)

RetroTechie said:


> Unfortunately, that tells us something about _those_ cells bought a couple of years back, not about what Lidl is selling now.
> 
> 
> Same thing: either you're talking about cells that _were_ on the market years ago (which doesn't help to determine how good/bad currently sold cells are). Or you're talking about currently sold cells, read: you can't make a fact-based statement about their service life - *yet*. Unless it's so bad it shows after just a few cycles.
> ...



I will buy the latest pack and give them a try,will always do for alarm clocks etc.By the way i am jist about to bin a Lidl 3 mode Led torch,silly thing is starting to flicker and i cannot be bothered to try anything else than cleaning the contacts etc and with over 50 in the collection i am sur another Lidl will come along at the right price soon.


----------



## Jos90 (Nov 18, 2013)

Update on AAA 950mAh and AA 2300mAh

Fifth & final discharge / charge for AAAs came in with -

AAA1 - 978
AAA2 - 933
AAA3 - 1022
AAA4 - 980

I also tried three of them in a fairly powerful cheapo LED flashlight (which is marked as CREE XML-T6 but, yes, I'm aware it almost definitely isn't!) and it lasted all day without dimming (at which point I put them through another dis / charge cycle).

And a couple more discharge / charge cycles for the AAs -

AA1 - 2480 / 2470
AA2 - 2380 / 2310
AA3 - 2530 / 2420
AA4 - 2340 / 2440

I also tried them in a DAB radio and they lasted all day, plus half of the next day before I put them through another dis / charge cycle.

Well I hope this has helped, as I said in my first post I just thought that as these particular 'edition' of Lidl LSD Eco Tronics didn't appear to have been tested or reviewed that I would have a go.

So it would appear (to me - I appreciate it's subjective...) that their capacity & performance is satisfactory / good , and they're significantly cheaper than Eneloops, Hybrios, ReCykos etc., but as others have commented the lifespan may be an issue. Unfortunately that is something that only time will tell - if I remember I'll try to come back in a few years with an update, by which time the technology / capacity / colour scheme will have changed again...!

Cheers - Jos


----------



## RetroTechie (Feb 7, 2014)

Another data point concerning Lidl's "Tronic eco" AA 2300 mAh: (the green/black labeled ones, pictured earlier in this thread)

So far they've worked fine for me capacity-wise. BUT... some time ago my gf had a pair in a digital camera, and it wouldn't power up (or rather: showed "replace battery" when done so). At the time I ignored it as 'probably forgot to charge before use'.

But today I saw the same thing with a pair of these Tronic eco's, which I *know* had been charged about 1 month ago, and sat unused since then. A pair of Eneloops charged around the same time, worked fine. Also (afaict) these Tronic eco's _do_ hold their charge in the low-self-discharge sense.

Conclusion: seem to be okay so far capacity and self-discharge wise, but high-current capability _might_ not be good. Sorry... can't be bothered to try and do some measurements on this. Just giving you peeps the heads-up. 

P.S. There's also 2100 mAh's out there, which might not be the same thing. And ehm... don't confuse with the red Tronics - totally different beast.


----------



## RetroTechie (Mar 7, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> And ehm... don't confuse with the red Tronics - totally different beast.


My earlier suspicion confirmed... A pack of the *red* Tronics I bought for comparison (2500 mAh), were shelved fully charged. Just 3 weeks later, less than half charged. So self-discharge is annoyingly high on these red Tronics. 

In the charger they got very hot, which is a bad sign as well. Otoh, they did power up fine in that digital camera mentioned earlier.

Of course things can only get worse as the cells age. So from what little I've seen so far, I decided to waste no more time on them, and discard / give 'em away. Imho, only useful to power stuff that goes through a set of batteries _a day_, such that even rechargeables are treated as consumeables. Children's toys come to mind... For any other use: utter crap.

The "Tronic eco" ones seem perfect for what _I_ bought 'em for (wall clocks, remotes etc), and that camera is on Eneloops now.


----------



## SaraAB87 (Mar 7, 2014)

I just had my camera reject my trusty and surprisingly working Duracell 2650's. They were right out of the charger too. These batteries work fine in anything else I put them in. Perhaps cameras are unusually sensitive. My camera works fine with eneloops, Duracell 2450's and duraloops. But it wouldn't power up with the 2650's.


----------



## Vandrovec (Jun 3, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> Another data point concerning Lidl's "Tronic eco" AA 2300 mAh: (the green/black labeled ones, pictured earlier in this thread)
> 
> So far they've worked fine for me capacity-wise. BUT... some time ago my gf had a pair in a digital camera, and it wouldn't power up (or rather: showed "replace battery" when done so). At the time I ignored it as 'probably forgot to charge before use'.
> 
> ...





> I just had my camera reject my trusty and surprisingly working Duracell 2650's. They were right out of the charger too. These batteries work fine in anything else I put them in. Perhaps cameras are unusually sensitive. My camera works fine with eneloops, Duracell 2450's and duraloops. But it wouldn't power up with the 2650's.



Digital cameras use 3.7 V Li-ion cells. NiMH recharchables have a nominal voltage of 1.2V. It would be pretty surprising if your camera ran on those.  

They may look the same, since both sorts are of the AA size variety, but are really different.

Registered here just to point this out, you people made me a huge favour. I'm buying those Lidl batteries tomorrow to use with a battery powered guitar amp and could not find cheap quality cells anywhere, also got duped by cheapo chinese 800 mAh "3100 mAh" cells like a sucker.


----------



## apagogeas (Jun 4, 2014)

I have both Tronic Energy 2500 and Tronic Energy Eco 2100mAh for more than 2 years each. Bottom line:
Tronic Energy 2500 were 1300mAh out of the box (I assume these were wrongly labeled to begin with) and after 2 years they register around 900+mAh each (none reaches 1000mAh) thus I consider these crap from start to the end.
Tronic Energy Eco 2100mAh fair better and they are true LSD ones but they also lose capacity easily over time as well. From the initial 1900mAh they delivered (2100mAh is really an exaggeration), after 2 years of normal use they climbed down to 1750-1800mAh top.
For the price, Tronic Energy Eco 2100mAh can't be beaten and may worth the purchase. I cannot recommend Tronic Energy 2500 under any circumstances however.


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Sep 12, 2015)

http://www.tronic.com.hk/English/ProductList.asp?SortID=175&SortPath=0,136,175,&Page=2


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 23, 2015)

just bought 4x AA tronic eco lsd 2300mah for 3.29€!! that's 0.83€ each!!! that's unbeatable! gonna run some tests on them. they also had C, D and 9v but they don't seem so good. The D's are just 2xAA inside.
I'm not doing any advertising here but for the price it seems amazing. certainly they are not eneloop but they are pretty good and for the price...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 24, 2015)

I bought four packs of the AA 2300mah at £2.99 a pack last Thursday, they are dated 07/2015

Lidl only sell these a couple of times a year, so I grab them when I can. 

EDIT : I bought the same cells two years ago, dated 07/2013, and I tested the capacity last week and out of four AA 2300, three out of four were still over 2300mah and one just below, but I could have got that one over 2300mah with a couple more discharge cycles. 

John


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm new to this things. I've bought +30 cells. I've a bt-3100 v2 charger, what is the best way to test them???? any specific things you want me to check?
I've noticed that the package has changed which indicates a new batch. I hope it's good news. how can you check the battery date?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 24, 2015)

I would fully charge them at 1000ma and then discharge them at 0.2C which is 460ma , but 500ma is fine and see what capacity you get, though it can take 3-5 cycles to get full capacity as the battery`s can take a few charges to full wake-up.

According to the review below, you just need to do an "DISCHARGE REFRESH" which does 3 charge and discharge cycles and then it will most likely show you the capacity of the cells, use 500ma for the discharge rate if you can.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Opus BT-C3100 V2.1 UK.html

John.


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 25, 2015)

here the packages sorry for bad pics
http://imgur.com/a/HL3Km

takes so long omg :| lol
first test AA
2309
2329
2330
2325


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 25, 2015)

Good numbers, Tronic always seems to come though, after 2 years my 2300ma were still giving 2300ma+ when tested.

I posted that Lidl had the Tronic LSD battery`s for sale myself but nobody seemed to be interested, or most likely nobody lives near a Lidl i only live 5min from one.

I only bought the 4 packs of AA 2300ma, as i have some 3xAA to D convertors on the way.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-buy-cheap-good-LSD-batteries-in-europe/page2

John.



__-_-_-__ said:


> here the packages sorry for bad pics
> http://imgur.com/a/HL3Km
> 
> takes so long omg :| lol
> ...


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 26, 2015)

another AA pack. results:
2304
2264
2308
2289


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 27, 2015)

the AAA are rated 950mah.
fresh from the pack with a discharge test @200mah with BT-C3100 results are:

879
884
889
883

not as advertised but still good imo


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 27, 2015)

I have noticed with most brands of AAA, the stated capacity is a little over optimistic.

The AA capacity is still good, and i bet with a few more cycles they will edge of 2300mah

John.


----------



## apagogeas (Nov 29, 2015)

Just got 4 AA packs of Tronic Eco 2300 dated 07/15 for 16 euros (unbeatable price!). Break-in results

2294
2309
2307
2321

2290
2313
2310
2307

2301
2297
2315
2310

2333
2318
2282
2309

Their intended use is primarily for a LED light (120 leds or so) on a video camera. I'll surely make a test-run on the duration before putting these to service. If I notice a quick decline after some good usage I'll report back.


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 29, 2015)

another AAA pack no way near 950mah you are right claims are kinda absurd. best I've seen is 900mah. but still great for the price! they are LSD.

858
877
890
888


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 29, 2015)

I have bought a couple of good brands of 1000mah AAA over and they were lucky to if they were 900mah when tested.

My local Lidl 5 min from my house, is going to be made at least twice as big, they have bought a old care home next door and are going to knock it down to get the extra space they will need, hopefully they will now stock ni-mh battery`s all year round instead of the current twice a year if i am lucky.

John.


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 29, 2015)

I contacted lidl in my country and after a while I've found out they only have it twice a year. it's nationwide in all stores with limited supply and they never have it all year around. this time they only had the green lsd ones. looks like they don't have 2100mah green lsd ones anymore. they also sometimes have the red tronic ones but those suck. only the 2300mah are good. can't believe the price. even on ebay I can't get any cheaper PLUS they are great batteries. This is only valid for AA and AAA. C, D and 9v aren't much good.
it even gets media attention http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...How-value-pack-Lidl-Aldi-cost-big-brands.html
I just hope the price doesn't go higher.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 30, 2015)

Twice a year for lsd battery`s i had a good guess, Anyway i have never seen the "2100mah green lsd" as far as i can remember, I ssem to see the non lsd battery 2500mah (i think) but i never buy those (maybe that`s why i see them all the time)

Strange thing, I had some Tronic D 4000mah for years, I only have 3 left for my Mag 3D, and i tested them and could not get them above 1800mah, I had all three in my hands wondering if it would be possible to improve the capacity somehow and i noticed the battery`s seemed to feel lighter than the others so i weighed them, 1 was 220g and the 2 other were 190g and 186g , how did they loose over 20g in weight?

John.


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 30, 2015)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Strange thing, I had some Tronic D 4000mah for years, I only have 3 left for my Mag 3D, and i tested them and could not get them above 1800mah, I had all three in my hands wondering if it would be possible to improve the capacity somehow and i noticed the battery`s seemed to feel lighter than the others so i weighed them, 1 was 220g and the 2 other were 190g and 186g , how did they loose over 20g in weight?
> 
> John.



C and D tronic batteries, green or red, are just 3X AAA and 2X AA inside them. that's why they have low capacity and weight. after some years it went down to 1800mah. makes sense.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, I have been on CPF long enough to know nimh battery`s loose capacity as they age, but i did not know they also lost weight, I don't remember any venting, I always use smart-chargers and there were no white crystals or other marks around the positive end where they normally leak from.

I received the cheap 8x 3AA to D convertors i ordered from ebay today for like £5.30 for 8, and the quality is not too bad, I have been trying to find 24x Tronic AA 2300mah to fill them but i could only find 22, so i went to Lidl to buy another pack, but i searched i could not find any, I was not surprised if they had sold out, But i saw the manger walking past so i asked him if he had any more, and he said he had loads of packs of AA and AAA in the warehouse because he did not have space to put them out to sell.  

John.



__-_-_-__ said:


> C and D tronic batteries, green or red, are just 3X AAA and 2X AA inside them. that's why they have low capacity and weight. after some years it went down to 1800mah. makes sense.


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 30, 2015)

new AA test:

2234
2292
2334
2309

I don't have any more AA packs to test. calculating from all the results shared here (28) the batteries have an *average of 2306mah* with minimum being 2234 and maximum being 2333 (curiously from the same pack)


----------



## HakanC (Dec 8, 2015)

Here in Sweden Lidl is selling a new version of AA and AAA LSD NiMH batteries this week, at least new to me











They cost 69,90(~7 €)/ 8 pack.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes, they're selling them here in Austria as well, at € 6,99 for the 8-pack.



HakanC said:


> Here in Sweden Lidl is selling a new version of AA and AAA LSD NiMH batteries this week, at least new to me
> They cost 69,90(~7 €)/ 8 pack.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 8, 2015)

£4.99 per pack in my local Lidl from Thursday the 10th

John.


----------



## Viking (Dec 11, 2015)

HakanC said:


> Here in Sweden Lidl is selling a new version of AA and AAA LSD NiMH batteries this week, at least new to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are selling them in Denmark from next thursday through the weekend.
Price: kr. 60,- ( 8,05 € )


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 12, 2015)

I was in Lidl today and saw the multi-colored battery`s put out on Thursday, today is Saturday and still plenty left to buy, but i did not buy any, they are better value than the normal 4 packs if i did not already have 7 packs of them already.

Lidl mangers dont seem to get it, that you need to sell a battery charger at the same time as you sell rechargeable battery`s if you want people to buy them for Christmas.

Oh Well

John.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi

i bought some packs of the Tronic 2300mah AA 

i tried them in the nitecore ea4. 
:1 hour 15 mins (on average)
then there are fast flashes from the flashlight, to tell that the batteries are finished. In all my packs I get the same thing.

I used UNIROSS 2100mah Hybrio and with the same situation,
: 1 hour 28-30mins (used two packs)

i used UNIROSS 2400mah Hybrio and with the same situation,
:1 hour 48-54mins (used two packs)

after calculating: the Tronic 2300mah seem to have about 1500mah capacity only. Bad bad.

we hope this helps when using Tronic batteries

UPDATE

A friend tested our UNIROSS 2400mah Hybrio batteries in their EA81. Here is the run time test

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hots-compare&p=4819389&viewfull=1#post4819389


----------



## kosPap (Jan 5, 2016)

Actually you did not measured capacity only, but capacity related to load.
(Battery capacity is expressed in relation to ampere draw in the datasheets.)

So the Tronics seem to handle load not as good. But i a sufficiently low load they might as well get the 2400mAh.

Good job though


----------



## FireWire (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you,
yes that makes all the real world difference, the battery you can depend on.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 14, 2016)

My local lidl has the battery`s back in on the 17th, 4xAAA, 4xAA, 2xC, 2xD 1x9V for £2.99 in the UK though last time they did not have any D size.

See if they are available in your country.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=31903

John.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 17, 2016)

Just bought 12 of the Tronic D ECO 4500mah (I managed to get some this time), and the capacity is high enough for me an at £1.50 a cell it`s great value.

The packaging of the battery say they are "fast charge compatible" so how my C can i charge them at, is it just marketing hype.

I just though my fastest charger is max 2amp so that is less than 0.5C so my question as a bit academic. 

Thanks

John.


----------



## Behemot (Mar 17, 2016)

Any idea who's the importer? I've been told there's something about Eures on the batteries, but as usually, nobody is responding to my messages from that company…


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 17, 2016)

Further, to what I wrote a couple of years ago, I find the brand disappointing still and not value for money.I have just tried charging 4 of the aaa and the charger has refused to bother with them so they have been binned.Even the £1 cells from Poundland have outlasted the Lidl brand.

My very first brand of pre-charged batteries "Instants" are all still going strong after many years of use.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 17, 2016)

I had to bin 16 Energizer AA nimh because of the insane self discharge rate, but i still buy Energizer nimh battery`s as they must have been an bad batch or something, My other Energizer nimh have been fine.

Still have my first RED Tronic 8 AA and they still have the same capacity as when new, I tested them a couple of months ago and was amazed.

John.



mcnair55 said:


> Further, to what I wrote a couple of years ago, I find the brand disappointing still and not value for money.I have just tried charging 4 of the aaa and the charger has refused to bother with them so they have been binned.Even the £1 cells from Poundland have outlasted the Lidl brand.
> 
> My very first brand of pre-charged batteries "Instants" are all still going strong after many years of use.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok, I just did a capacity test on my Opus C3100 v2.2 on 4 Red Tronic AA 2100mah date code 2010/06

I uses a discharge current of 500ma so just over 0.2C

1 : 2069
2 : 2046
3 : 2061
4 : 2029

So not bad for battery`s 3 month short of 6 years old.

John.


----------



## Behemot (Mar 22, 2016)

You mean under 0.4C? According to my math, 0.5 A is about 1/4 from 2.1 Ah. It is individually-controlled for each socket, isn't it?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 22, 2016)

I do it this way C=2100/10*2= 420ma is 0.2C , 0.4C is 840ma

So who is right?

John.



Behemot said:


> You mean under 0.4C? According to my math, 0.5 A is about 1/4 from 2.1 Ah. It is individually-controlled for each socket, isn't it?


----------



## rusteh (Mar 30, 2016)

John, fwiw you're correct  Behemoth seems to have got his head around it incorrectly, yes .5a is about a 1/4, but that would be expressed as .25 in decimal, not .4.

Bought some AA & AAA from Lidl last week, discharged the AA's in my TN4A and first charge registered around 2100mah in my VC4. Could do with a better analysing charger, but look encouraging for now, especially for £2.99 



TinderBox (UK) said:


> I do it this way C=2100/10*2= 420ma is 0.2C , 0.4C is 840ma
> 
> So who is right?
> 
> John.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 30, 2016)

rusteh said:


> John, fwiw you're correct  Behemoth seems to have got his head around it incorrectly, yes .5a is about a 1/4, but that would be expressed as .25 in decimal, not .4.
> 
> Bought some AA & AAA from Lidl last week, discharged the AA's and first charge registered around 2100mah in my VC4. Could do with a better analysing charger, but look encouraging for now, especially for £2.99



May give them another go at that price seems a plan.Did your branch have plenty in ?


----------



## rusteh (Mar 30, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> May give them another go at that price seems a plan.Did your branch have plenty in ?



A small amount, but seemed to have a few of each type. Just wishing i'd picked up more now, especially the D cells. Wanted to make sure they weren't a waste of money first.....


----------



## GunnarGG (Jul 20, 2016)

A few weeks ago I bought a four pack of Tronic Energy eco 2400 NimH AA at Lidl here in Sweden.
When I saw them in the shop I recalled seeing them mentioned here on CPF and bought them out of curiosity.

Didn't do a discharge at start but ran a refresh & analyze on my Maha.

Got 1120-1150 mAh from them.
Weird I thought, so I did a discharge with the same result and then a break-in and got once again the same result.

Did some googling and can only find Tronic AA 2100, 2300, 2500 mAh but no 2400.

What is it that I have got? Fakes?

I live only 10 minutes drive from IKEA so I have good supply of hi quality / good price LADDA NiMh and didn't pay much for these Tronics so it's no big deal but this is a little strange I think.

The only good thing to say is that they are very consistent...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 20, 2016)

The highest i have had were 2300mah versions, but they have been out a few years now, maybe a 2400mah version has been released, but those capacity results are bad, my 2100 and 2300 version were very close or exceeded the stated capacity.

John


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 20, 2016)

Lidl would not be in the market of fakes,no need.


----------



## GunnarGG (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't think either that Lidl needs to sell fakes but when looking even at Lidl pages they seem to sell 2300 mAh LSD cells and 2500 mAh non LSD cells.
Can't find anything about 2400 cells.

Haven't talked to the guys in the store yet but I think they should know and not sell these anymore so I will tell them.


----------



## Battery_person (Jul 31, 2016)

I have recently purchased a few packs of Tronic eco 2400 AA batteries from Li_dl _in the UK. They were sold at a very good price (£2.99) but unfortunately I was also disappointed. I discharged the batteries and got results very similar to GunnarGG.

It is clearly not an isolated problem because there are similar reports from Belgium, the Czech Republic & the UK. 
There is a discussion & some discharge curves comparing the bad Tronic 2400 cells with the previous good Tronic 2300 cells on theBudgetLightForum.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/47141

Sadly, _Lidl's_ response seems to be much the same right acrossEurope - happy to refund if the batteries are returned but unwilling to acknowledge that there is a widespread problem. 

In the UK a complaint has been referred to _Trading Standards _and in Belgium _Test Aankoop _have been notified.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 31, 2016)

That`s a shame where are these made?, Glad a bought a load of the 2300mah version, My local small Lidl has been demolished and we are getting a Lidl super store the framework is going up at the moment, it`s supposedly going to be ready for December.

John.


----------



## Battery_person (Aug 1, 2016)

> That`s a shame where are these made?,



According to the packaging the 2400 Tronic cells were supplied by _Kompernass _while the 2300 cells were supplied by_ Eures_. I think that both_ Kompernass _&_ Eures _are German wholesalers rather than manufacturers – so don’t know where they were actually manufactured. 

I have been a fan of_ Lidl _but have been disappointed by their lack of interest in these under-performing batteries. I guess that most customers are not in a position to measure battery capacity just as I don’t know how to check that pure cotton shirts really are pure cotton. This sort of thing undermines trust.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 23, 2016)

My Tronic 6 channel lcd charger just blew up, I put 6 eneloop AA cells in the bays and plugged it it, there was a loud bang and sparks were seen from the negative end of the eneloop in channel 5, the charger will no longer power up.

I opened the charger, the power supply is built in, where the AC cable goes inside there is a small transformer there is a burn mark on the pcb below it, it`s directly below the negative end of slot 5 and why i saw some sparks.

John.


----------



## michkam (Dec 29, 2016)

I bought yesterday 'Ready to use' 2300 mah and tried them in train that is very demanding and thay almost performed on the level of eneloop pro.
This was very suprisingly for me.
I'll do some tests.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 31, 2016)

michkam said:


> I bought yesterday 'Ready to use' 2300 mah and tried them in train that is very demanding and thay almost performed on the level of eneloop pro.
> This was very suprisingly for me.
> I'll do some tests.




Yeah, I have 6 packs of the 2300mah they are very good, and have a close to rated capacity, I want to get some AAA next time.

I live about 5min walk from a lidl store, but they are building a new super store and demolishing the smaller current one, so i have had no lidl for months, it was supposed to be ready for Christmas but it looks like it will not be finished before February at the earliest. :sigh:

John.


----------



## apagogeas (Jan 3, 2017)

Battery_person said:


> According to the packaging the 2400 Tronic cells were supplied by _Kompernass _while the 2300 cells were supplied by_ Eures_. I think that both_ Kompernass _&_ Eures _are German wholesalers rather than manufacturers – so don’t know where they were actually manufactured.
> 
> I have been a fan of_ Lidl _but have been disappointed by their lack of interest in these under-performing batteries. I guess that most customers are not in a position to measure battery capacity just as I don’t know how to check that pure cotton shirts really are pure cotton. This sort of thing undermines trust.



Same here in Greece, I got these 2400 Tronic Eco recently and all are about 1200mAh or so. Same happened the very first time I got the non-eco version of Tronic 2500 a few years back (and never got them again obviously) which again registered about 1200mAh too, all of them. On the other hand, both Tronic Eco 2100 and 2300 versions return capacities close to the stated value and keep up well over a couple of years I have been testing them (two have seem to lost some capacity however but I think they have been overdischarged in a pack I use them) and I think those 2300 are even better compared to 2100 ones. So, what I understand is, there are two companies producing Tronic for Lidl, one is Eures (the good quality) and the other company the bad quality. After that experiene, I only buy 2100 and 2300 Eco versions.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 6, 2017)

My Lidl in the UK has the Tronic Nimh Battery`s this Thursday the 9th for £2.99 a pack for the 4xAA 2300mah 4xAAA 950mah 2xC 4000mah 2xD 4500mah 1x9V 200mah

So check you local Lidl for availability. 

John.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 11, 2017)

I decided to try a pack of Tronic eco AAA ready to use 950mah and i am checking the capacity on my Maha C9000

Out of packet capacity

1: 718mah 2: 471mah 3: 727mah 4: 643mah

First refresh and analyze at 500ma charge and 200ma discharge 0.2C

1: 891mah 2: 863mah 3: 884mah 4: 875mah

I am going to run a second refresh and analyze to see if the capacity increases and will post the results when it is complete.

*********************************************************************************************************************************************************
*STRANGE*

I bought an Tronic charger from Lidl it can charge up to 8 nimh cells at once and has an lcd display that shows the charge level in 10% increments and only cost £9.99, But it had a faulty channel 1 so i returned it, the replacement charger blew up when i turned it on with 6xAA cells in the charger (bang)

The strange thing is, about 4 years ago i bought virtually the identical charger but it showed 5 bars on the lcd instead of % level and it blew up (bang) the same as the one i bought when i turned it on with 6xAA cells in the charger, I asked to see the manager at Lidl and told him about the problem, and possible faulty in this model of charge, I decided to get a refund as i cannot trust this charger even though it has an 3 year warranty.

John.


----------



## Cekid (Mar 11, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I asked to see the manager at Lidl and told him about the problem, and possible faulty in this model of charge, I decided to get a refund as i cannot trust this charger even though it has an 3 year warranty.
> 
> John.



how's your lacrosse and maha doing?

i totally lost confidence in charger reliability these days and your story just support my theory...i am planning to buy some opus charger but when i see them under names like ambient weather and extreme light or such, i realized it's all about badge engineering...ok, i am not buying a house, but it's not about money anymore, i am sick of dead chinese electronics around my house...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LUZHL4C/?tag=cpf0b6-20 

is it opus? or is it ambient weather?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 11, 2017)

I have not used the Lacrosse for years, as i bought it just as the meltdown problem came to light, though i had no problems with mine.

A channel died on my first C9000 a couple of years ago, I bought 2 more, the first one had a faulty slot button so i had to get a replacement, I have one doing a capacity check at the moment, I just wish you did not have to press so many buttons, when you are using 4 of the same battery`s and running the same program, the Opus C3100 you only have to enter it once for all 4 slots.

John.


----------



## Cekid (Mar 11, 2017)

it's just a proof of my impressions about poor build quality of battery chargers in general...bad power supplies, broken channels, dead lcd screens, software bugs, melted case, broken buttons, the list is endless...

what is your most reliable charger so far?


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Mar 11, 2017)

The problem with such faulty chargers is that they are ruining the reputation of rechargeables in general, or make recharging appear at least somewhat dangerous... then there are some people thinking: "OK, so someone has to be there while the batteries are charging... wait, that doesn't work when we're going out with the family... OK, it doesn't work, so screw those rechargeables and let's use alkalines again." I'm not making this up...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 11, 2017)

Well just look at the Samsung Note 7 it shows you have to be careful and keep an eye on even the best brands while they are charging.

John.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah, and then some makers of self-balancing boards advertise that their boards are having a Samsung battery inside. ;-)

On the upside, I'm using a Tronic charger as my main charger, and it hasn't failed me so far. It was only 9 Eur, has 4 charging slots for AAA/AA/C/D cells and 2 for 9V's, but I only use 2 at a time because it regularly misses end-of-charge with more than 2 cells inserted due to a lower charging current. It only charges at 1 amp max., but it does so without any problems. I generally didn't have such a bad luck with chargers so far, but I don't have really smart ones actually with various settings, display et al. Oh, wait, I do have one, but that one DOES have a problem with slot 3 out of 4 where the discharge resistor seems to have broken. This is a more advanced Tronic which even has a display, but, as it seems, it's also more prone to failure.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 11, 2017)

I am using an 8 year old 6+2 slot Tronic charger myself and it works great, I bought it from eBay, I just ordered another one as a backup as the new Tronic chargers appear to be of poor quality.

I have had 1 with a bad channel and 2 that have blown-up.

John.


----------



## BloodLust (Mar 12, 2017)

Interesting. I wonder if Lidl in Australia or London carry them as well since I travel there a few times a year.
I want to try the C and D ones.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 12, 2017)

BloodLust said:


> Interesting. I wonder if Lidl in Australia or London carry them as well since I travel there a few times a year.
> I want to try the C and D ones.



The Lidl website has a store locator, once you set your location you can see the leflet for your local Lidl, Last Thursday was when the battery`s were in my Lidl store.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/index.htm

John.


----------



## Mr Baz (Mar 12, 2017)

I tried a few batches of cells for Aldi and Lidl neither were great though Aldi ones seemed to hold up better. Discharge is a problem on both honestly they are completely outclassed by cells like Odec (you can get them on Amazon) my advice is not to bother.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 12, 2017)

Mr Baz said:


> I tried a few batches of cells for Aldi and Lidl neither were great though Aldi ones seemed to hold up better. Discharge is a problem on both honestly they are completely outclassed by cells like Odec (you can get them on Amazon) my advice is not to bother.



Never had a problem with Tronic battery`s and i have 24x AA 2300mah and 8x AA 2100mah and 6x D 4500mah and 4x AAA 950mah while they dont match the stated capacity, they are very close and i have never had any performance problems with them.

John.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 12, 2017)

Today I picked up a dozen of the Tronic AA 2300mah cells & 8 of the Tronic AAA 950mah cells for £2.99 or about $3.60 per pack of 4.
I am going to pop them on a few of my analysing chargers & see what the capacities are


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 12, 2017)

bella-headlight said:


> Today I picked up a dozen of the Tronic AA 2300mah cells & 8 of the Tronic AAA 950mah cells for £2.99 or about $3.60 per pack of 4.
> I am going to pop them on a few of my analysing chargers & see what the capacities are




Did they have an Tronic LCD battery charger for sale?

John.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 12, 2017)

Not that I saw John.
They had AAA & AA (4 packs), C & D (twin packs) & 9v cells.
BTW the cells say Tronic ENERGY eco, AA"s are 2300mah & the AAA"s are 950mah.
These are the cells 




[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Are these the "red" Tronic cells or a different cell ?
I have 4 x AA"s in my MAHA C9000 & 8 x AA"s in 2 Lii-500"s as I type doing capacity tests.
I can say already that I am impressed by the numbers so far as a few cells have finished their capacity tests & have gone back into re-charge mode.
I should be posting my results on the AA"s in about an hour.
The 8 x AAA"s will be tested tomorrow & I will again do half in the C9000 & half in a Lii-500 for comparison.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 12, 2017)

Well the results are in !
Lii-500
2393
2400
2408
2378
2402
2396
2380
2408
MAHA C9000
2384
2381
2362
2396
The above are all 500ma discharge rates.
So all 12 cells tested over the claimed 2300mah.
Very consistent results with the 8 cells in the Lii-500"s averaging at 2396mah & all within 30ma of each other.
The 4 cells in the C9000 averaging 2381mah & within 34ma of each other.
The Lii-500 on average showed 15ma more capacity so extremely close to the C9000.
Have I just been lucky with these cells ?
Are they different cells to the "red" Tronics ?
By testing 12 cells in 3 different chargers & getting such uniform results I must conclude that the results are accurate.
I am very impressed with these cells although only time will tell how well they hold up in use but at 90 cents a cell they seem to be a steal.
I hope that the AAA"s test out as well.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 12, 2017)

The RED Tronic cells where totally red, and it''s years since they were sold, I have 8 of them in regular use and they work great, though others don't like them.

The 2300mah AAA ECO are quite old now, some members said that there was an 2400-2500? EDO AA version was released but had really bad capacity only 2/3 of stated capacity, maybe they were withdrawn I don't know.

I am only getting between 880 and 915mah on the 950mah AAA ECO cells after a couple of refresh analyse cycles.

John


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 13, 2017)

Ah I see so the cells I have bought are not the the "red" Tronic ones.
I hadn"read this thread, i just saw Tronic re-chargeable cells cheap in my local Lidl, knew there had been mention of them on here & decided to try some.
So the 2300mah "eco" cell is an old cell then.
Do members normally get the sort of numbers for them that I have got ?
I would say that based on my experience 880-915mah on a cell rated at 950mah is about spot on.
We very rarely see the full capacity a manufacturer claims for a cell yet alone above it.
In fact I have only seen it twice myself, these Tronic cells & Liitokala 5000mah 26650"s where just about everybody recorded over the claimed 5000mah.
The 8 x AAA"s are in a Lii-500 & C9000 as we speak.
it will be interesting what capacity they show.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 13, 2017)

Ah I see so the cells I have bought are not the the "red" Tronic ones.
I hadn"read this thread, i just saw Tronic re-chargeable cells cheap in my local Lidl, knew there had been mention of them on here & decided to try some.
So the 2300mah "eco" cell is an old cell then.
Do members normally get the sort of numbers for them that I have got ?
I would say that based on my experience 880-915mah on a cell rated at 950mah is about spot on.
We very rarely see the full capacity a manufacturer claims for a cell yet alone above it.
In fact I have only seen it twice myself, these Tronic cells & Liitokala 5000mah 26650"s where just about everybody recorded over the claimed 5000mah.
The 8 x AAA"s are in a Lii-500 & C9000 as we speak.
it will be interesting what capacity they show.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 13, 2017)

It`s been a while since i tested my AA 2300mah cells, But your results seem very good, Even better than i think i got.

I am dying to see your AAA 950mah results, I spent a couple of weeks tying to find the highest capacity and most AAA never reach their stated capacity.

John.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 14, 2017)

AAA"s
Lii-500
854
838
847
868
C9000
840
851
865
838

Lii-500 tested cells average mah = 852
C9000 tested cells average mah = 846
All the AAA"s were discharged at 500 ma.
So not the same result as the AA"s, which all tested above the claimed capacity, with these AAA"s giving about 90% of claimed capacity which in my experience is quite usual.
All the AA"s & AAA"s have only had one C-D-C cycle so I suppose it is possible that with a few more cycles the capacity may rise slightly but I am not going to charge them again until they need it.
I must have got lucky with the AA"s.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 14, 2017)

After 2 refresh/analyse i got the results below on my C9000, from the Tronic ECO AAA 950mah

1: 913
2: 885
3: 901
4: 900

John.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 14, 2017)

Ok I have just popped 4 AAA"s back into a Lii-500 on "NOR" test, at 300ma charge & discharge.
I will see what capacity I get this time ?


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 14, 2017)

2nd capacity test using a Lii-500 on "NOR" test, 300ma charge & discharge
862
874
883
871
Average capacity 873 so slightly higher than the first test, about 92% of manufactures claimed mah.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 14, 2017)

Manufactures usually say it take up to 5 charge/discharge cycles before you get maximum capacity, I was going to try break-in on the C9000 to see how close i could get to 950mah but it takes so long.

John.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 14, 2017)

I don"t expect to get 950mah from the cells so I am not going to bother chasing ma"s.
If capacity rises slightly with futue charges so be it.
I will just use the cells as 862-883mah for cells that cost 75p each is ok in my book.
The AA"s seem like a very good buy IMO at the same 75p for a nearly 2400mah cell.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 18, 2017)

I ran an break-in on the Tronic ECO AAA 950mah and got slightly better results than the refresh/analyse 

929mah
904mah
917mah
916mah

John.


----------



## Jos90 (May 10, 2017)

Hello again! I was just looking for info on when LIDL might be stocking the Tronic EnergyEco LSD batteries again, and came across this old thread that I posted on three and a half years ago!
For the record, I've bought lots more of these AA & AAA over the intervening period, plus a couple of 9Vs, and they are all still performing brilliantly, way better than everything else I have, except for some really old Eneloops.
By performing, I mean lasting a good time when in use, and then charging back up to a decent capacity - as an example, figures from three of the original AAs I bought those 3.5 years ago are 2140mah, 2220mah & 2360mah.

So does anyone know when LIDL generally stock these? I've tried calling and am on the email list, but can't find any definite dates. I'm aware it's historically been Nov & Mar, but heard that Jun or Jul might be a possibility...?

Cheers - Jos


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 10, 2017)

They only sell rechargeable battery`s 2 or 3 times a year and i see them in the email but mostly in the leaflet i get in store, I went to buy battery`s but they had the lcd chargers even though i did not see them, I bought 2 as they only £9.99 each but i had to return them after they blew up.

John.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 25, 2017)

In the UK, Thursday 1st June the leaflet shows Tronic 2300mah AA and 950mah AAA rechargables, But check the lidl website if they are avalible in your area.

John.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (May 26, 2017)

According to their leaflet, Tronic 2400 mAh AA and 900 mAh AAA rechargeables will be available in Austria and Germany from Monday, May 29th, that's next Monday.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 26, 2017)

Kurt_Woloch said:


> According to their leaflet, Tronic 2400 mAh AA and 900 mAh AAA rechargeables will be available in Austria and Germany from Monday, May 29th, that's next Monday.



In the UK, new items are always released on a Thursday, Is it a different day for other countries as may the 29th is a Monday.

John.


----------



## Viking (May 27, 2017)

In Denmark they do it either on sundays or thursdays. But on different months than in UK. Neither this or next week are they selling any tronic batteries according to their catalog.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 27, 2017)

I wish Lidl would keep rechargeable battery`s in constantly, Most other retailers sell them 365 days of the year, Though they are normally big brand names and cost a lot more, Maybe Lidl discount the price of the battery`s to get people into their stores.

Last time they advertised battery`s in the UK, they sold an Tronic lcd battery charger, Even though it was not in the leaflet or online, I bought 2x as they were only £9.99 each, I put 6 AA Tronic 2300mah cells in the charger and turned on the power, BANG the charger blew-up , I tried the second one BANG again, I took them back to the shop and got a refund, I now only buy the old non lcd display Tronic charger second hand on eBay as they are much better quality and don't blow-up.

John.


----------



## Joost (Nov 26, 2017)

Yesterday I bought these girly sparklefun batteries at LIDL, 2400mA "Ready to use" manufacture date 2017/5.
Initial discharge gave me 2119-2211mAh.
Considering they have been shelved for six month and I like the colors, I am happy.


----------



## apagogeas (Nov 26, 2017)

Keep in mind, those 2400mAh Tronic Eco are in fact around 1300mAh or so. I have two friends who got packs at different times (months apart within the last 1.5 year), all those 2400mAh batteries ended at 1300mAh+, not a single one above 1400mAh. Only the 2300mAh version is a true 2300 and a good cheap one. I can't tell if they have prepared a different cell inside for the glitter version you got, I highly doubt really, so check them to be sure you haven't gotten the bad version. Altogether, Lidl's 2400mAh Tronic Energy Eco is a bad product, sorry to ruin this for you Joost because they really look spectacular but it is pointless when the battery does not hold up to its claim. I was lucky and I got the glitter 2300mAh version they released more than 2 years ago; never seen that version since then.


----------



## HakanC (Nov 29, 2017)

Lidl Tronic NiMH batterys are liste on their german page
https://www.lidl.de/de/search?query...rodukte&filterPrice=<+4.00&productsPerPage=36


----------



## Dragracer (Nov 29, 2017)

I just ordered 4x AA LSD 2400mAh, the last 8 of the non LSD AA 2500mAh and 4x AAA non LSD 1000mAh yesterday. 
Will post results after some testing.


----------



## Dragracer (Dec 1, 2017)

Yesterday I received 4x 2400mAh Tronic AA LSD cells and 8x 2500mAh of the non LSD version. They all were manufactured in 04/2017.
The AAA cells I will get later.

Measurings were done with the IVT AV4 charger.
For comparison: it measures the newest AA Eneloops with 1850-1880mAh




AA LSD 2400 (mAh)
out of the box: 1990 1950 1950 1990
after charging: 2340 2320 2330 2350

AA non LSD 2500 pack1 (mAH):
out of the box: 1130 1140 1230 1150
after charging: 2520 2500 2490 2490

AA non LSD 2500 pack2 (mAh)
out of the box: 860 870 1320 740
after charging: 2500 2500 2490 2510

:thumbsup:


----------



## apagogeas (Dec 1, 2017)

That's good to know. Obviously they have changed the crappy manufacturer, so good for them. Still, last year's 2400mAh was bad, also bad was the 2500 non LSD I got 3 years ago too (1300mAh instead of 2500).


----------



## Dragracer (Dec 1, 2017)

I read that after I ordered my cells and was a bit afraid what I would get. But luckily they are as claimed now.


----------



## Dragracer (Dec 2, 2017)

AAA non LSD 1000 (mAh):
out of the box: 710 720 700 700
after charging: 930 940 940 930


----------



## Joost (Dec 3, 2017)

apagogeas said:


> Keep in mind, those 2400mAh Tronic Eco are in fact around 1300mAh or so.


Like I said, initial discharge out of the box gave me 2119-2211mAh. Charging went to around 2600mA but that includes losses I guess.
I used the Opus BT-C700 charger.
The are now in my trailcamera waiting for a hedgehog to wake up and show itself so I cant test any further, but I am confident these are not the bad 1300mAh ones.


----------



## patrickdrd (Dec 28, 2017)

can somebody identify which model are these and if they are any good?


----------



## sbj (Dec 28, 2017)

Just finished a capacity test of the AA cells. It is between 2243 and 2307mAh (500mA termination at 0,8V). 
I am pleasantly surprised by the relatively low internal resistance. Measured DC-Ri: 35mOhm. This is about the same value that my few years old eneloop Pro`s currently have. - They seem to be good. :twothumbs


----------



## apagogeas (Dec 29, 2017)

*patrickdrd*, these batteries are the good ones since they are the 2300mAh model. Also latest reports by some users here also suggest 2400mAh are good now too.


----------



## patrickdrd (Dec 31, 2017)

no, they are the 2400mah actually, anyway, I ran a nor test on my lii-500 and it showed approximately 1900mah


----------



## Dragracer (Jan 3, 2018)

Just bought a pack of the 2400mAh glitter LSD AAs, too.
Manufactured 05/2017















Capacity testing (mAh)
Out of the box: 1980 1980 2010 1990
After charging: 2290 2310 2290 2300

...as good as the non glitter version.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 3, 2018)

I stopped buying the Tronic battery charger`s after i had 3 blew up on me, 1 took a few months, Then i bought 2 more of the newest with an lcd, and they both blew up the first time i switched them on.

I put Tronic 6 AA in the charger then turned on the power, There was a bang and smoke and i saw a bright light from inside the charging bay, I got a replacement, The exact same thing happened.

It seems you should only put the battery`s in after you power the charger, stupid me.

John.


----------



## Dragracer (Jan 3, 2018)

Hm I have the TLG 500 charger for 1 year now and didn't have any problems so far.

https://www.lidl.de/de/tronic-unive...kingPageSize=36&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=36

I always plug the charger after putting in the batteries.
Maybe it has some cheap electronics inside, as it only costs 6 Euros.

If something happens, I will update.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 3, 2018)

Dragracer said:


> Hm I have the TLG 500 charger for 1 year now and didn't have any problems so far.
> 
> https://www.lidl.de/de/tronic-unive...kingPageSize=36&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=36
> 
> ...



I have one that looks the same though i dont use it as charging 4 cells takes twice as long as 2.

I bought 2 medion smart chargers identical, looks like tronic made them as they have the same led light that show capacity and different charging modes, like slow charge, regenerate and fast charge, neither of them worked right, flashing red battery rejects on both, they will show fast charging then start regeneration, and then fail the charge, both of the chargers and i have tried many brands of battery, waste of money.

John.


----------



## patrickdrd (Mar 14, 2018)

patrickdrd said:


> can somebody identify which model are these and if they are any good?




can I charge those at 1a? (I usually charge at 500mah)


----------



## sbj (Mar 14, 2018)

No problem. See: http://aacycler.com/post/high-current-vs-low-current/


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 14, 2018)

patrickdrd said:


> can I charge those at 1a? (I usually charge at 500mah)



You can charge the AA cells at 1000ma, but the AAA cells i would stick to 500ma unless you want to reduce the battery life.


----------



## sim_v (Mar 15, 2018)

Tronic batteries are crap. All of them I've bought have a very high internal resistance and can be trashed/recycled 2-3 years after buy. Even batteries with few charges can be trashed.
The TLGL 1000 charger is pretty good.


----------



## apagogeas (Mar 15, 2018)

sim_v said:


> Tronic batteries are crap. All of them I've bought have a very high internal resistance and can be trashed/recycled 2-3 years after buy. Even batteries with few charges can be trashed.


Indeed they get bad quite quicker than Eneloops but for the price we shouldn't complain. I even have in use my very first Tronic Eco 2100 (got them in 2012), surely they have lost quite some capacity but still functional in a LED light. Same for the 2300mAh version (bought November 2015) and after 2.5 years, 1 got really bad (lost more than 1Ah, probably I have overdischarged that cell) 3 out 24 have lost quite a capacity (more than 400-600mAh) and 5 more around 200-300mAh or so, the rest seems ok and they still do the job. So all in all, for 3.99 euro/4 pack and getting 3 years give or take from such cheap cells is pretty good I can say. They are not eneloops of course but still very functional in all jobs excluding very demanding applications. From a different perspective, we now have the IKEA LADDA, presumably eneloop quality for double the cost of Tronic and still cheaper than anythng else out there with that quality, so probably these are the king for all tasks. But still if you need batteries and don't care if they get damaged/lost/abused etc, Tronic are ideal for the price.


----------



## sim_v (Mar 16, 2018)

I've bought many IKEA batteries (older are silver+green and newer brown or white), only one shows a high IR.
I've bought many Sony batteries (white with green logo), some show a high IR.
I've bought many Lidl batteries (LSD or not), almost all show a high IR.

I'll only buy LIDL non-conventionnal sizes : 9V (smoke detectors), C & D. No problem with them.


----------



## sim_v (Mar 16, 2018)

.....


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 16, 2018)

Tronic battery`s are great value for money, I still have 8AA Red 2100mah LSD, and 24AA of the 2300mah and they work great, the LSD is not the best but great for the price, supposedly they had an faulty batch of AA 2400mah that gave around 1000mah, I dont have any.

But avoid the Tronic battery chargers, I have had many die on me with a bang, mostly the new lcd type.

EDIT: 2021 and all 8 RED AA are still working great, though the internal resistance has increased to around 175 milliohms.

John.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 20, 2021)

Just bought a pack of Tronic ECO 2400mah AA cells from Lidl for £2.99 for a pack of 4

The battery`s are dated 12/2020

I did a charge/discharge cycles on my MAHA C9000 with a charge rate of 1200ma 0.5C and a discharge of 600ma 0.25C

First Charge Discharge Cycle

2605mah, 2609mah, 2625mah, 2632mah

Second Charge Discharge Cycle

2621mah, 2654mah, 2662mah, 2645mah.

They show 16-18 milliohm resistance on my Battery Tester when empty.

So the capacity is very good, Only time will tell on their durability and self discharge rate.


----------



## NiOOH (Apr 21, 2021)

I bought a pack of these about 6 months ago to power a portable radio at work. They were on sale, costing almost the same as a pack of brand name alkalines. I figured, even if they are not as good as Eneloops, at that price there is nothing to lose. I haven't tested them, but they have been working OK. They have something like 20-25 cycles behind them and still no detectable deterioration in performance. IMO, they will be good for at least a year of constant use in low drain devices. At that price, I'm not complaining.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 21, 2021)

NiOOH said:


> I bought a pack of these about 6 months ago to power a portable radio at work. They were on sale, costing almost the same as a pack of brand name alkalines. I figured, even if they are not as good as Eneloops, at that price there is nothing to lose. I haven't tested them, but they have been working OK. They have something like 20-25 cycles behind them and still no detectable deterioration in performance. IMO, they will be good for at least a year of constant use in low drain devices. At that price, I'm not complaining.




The previous Tronic 2400 were poor quality, I never bought any but you can see a discussion in the link below, They only weighed 74g for 4 when these new 2400 weight 120g for 4 that's a hell of a weight increase and explains the new excellent capacity.

https://budgetlightforum.com/comment/1760859#comment-1760859


----------



## NiOOH (Apr 21, 2021)

Mine are the same as yours shown above. I haven't weigh them, but they are not lighter than a set of Eneloops that I rotate at work. I'll check them, but I'm almost sure that I got the newer/heavier cells. The price was something like 3 or 3.50 Euro for a set of 4, which is the lowest price I've seen for a LSD NiMH anywhere.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 28, 2021)

I bought a pack of 4x AAA Tronic ECO 950mah for £2.99 but i received results as show below.

The first two tests were done with Refresh & Analyze Mode on my MAHA C9000
The third test was done in Break-In Mode (IEC capacity analysis that can take up to 45 hours on my MAHA C9000

1: 1st 791mah - 2nd 771mah, Break-In 795mah
2: 1st 780mah - 2nd 809mah, Break-In 838mah
3: 1st 760mah - 2nd 807mah, Break-In 854mah
4: 1st 766mah - 2nd 820mah, Break-In 828mah


----------

